# Einkanalige Schalterauswertung f-Eingang mit Sistema bewerten



## schmuh (2 März 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe einen Öffner, der einkanalig mittels Testtackt einer F-CPU (sichere Eingangskarte) ausgewertet wird und eine sicherheitsrelevante Freigabe gibt.
Bei der Umsetzung in Sistema bin ich nun auf diverse Probleme gestoßen. 
1. Betrachtung:
Normal handelt es sich hier um eine Einkanalige Struktur, damit ist automatisch kein DC anwählbar. Ich habe mit den Testimpulsen jedoch einen DC von 90% (Quer-/Kurzschluss) und kann auch auf diesen reagieren.
Somit komme ich schon mal gar nicht über PL a. Einen Fehlerausschluss halte ich an der Stelle für nicht sinnvoll, da ja lediglich ein Fehlschluss erkannt wird.
2. Betrachtung:
Kategorie 2 mit Testeinrichtung. Da wiederum habe ich das Problem, das ich die F-CPU nicht als Sub System anlegen darf sondern die mttf Werte nutzen muss (für SPSen sehr umständlich).

Ist schon jemand auf ein Problem dieser Art gestoßen? Wenn ja wie könnte man das sinnvoll lösen?

Ps.: nach Rücksprache mit unserem Steuerungshersteller (Pilz/Sick), sollte ein Pl von mind. c drin sein.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## stevenn (2 März 2016)

warum kommst du nicht über PL a? mit einem Kanal kommst du bis zu PL c!


----------



## schmuh (2 März 2016)

Hallo,

Ja ich komme schon auf PL c, wenn die Anforderungsrate genügend groß ist. Mir ist auch klar, dass die Angabe schwammig ist. Wenn ich aber sehr ehrlich bin komme ich halt auf PL b.
Der Punkt für mich ist, dass ich einen DC von 0 habe, weil einkanalige Struktur. Tatsächlich habe ich aber einen Testtakt der f-Karte, welcher auf Fehlschluss überwacht. Das was also die F-Karte ausmacht, kommt
in Sistema gar nicht zum Tragen.

Gruß


----------



## theanni (2 März 2016)

Das ist doch kein Problem!

SF ist die Jeweilige Schutzanwendung zB: "Not halt". 
Die Subsysteme: Eingang(Die I-Karten) und Logik (Die F-Cpu) und Ausgabe (O-Karten).
Die Testtakte gehen dabei in die Eingänge und Ausgänge, was in der Doku der F-Karten stehen müsste welche Werte dort bei der Hell Dunkelschaltung anzugeben sind.


----------



## schmuh (2 März 2016)

Doch,

die meisten Hersteller geben Ihre Bauteile als SB an (Herstellerangabe über PL etc.). Soweit so gut. Ich baue mir dann einfach die Funktionen aus den SB's zusammen geht sehr einfach. Voraussetzung jedoch ist ich bekomme die mech. Elemente als SB zusammengebaut. (siehe Bild)
PS.: Der Einfachheit halber achte ich schon immer darauf, dass wir durchgängig 2-kanalige Strukturen haben. Jetzt geht es aber um eine Ausnahme, die ich nicht so einfach in mein System gepresst bekomme. Der Eingang der F-Karte ist als SB in Ordnung, jedoch beginnt meine SF dummerweise mit einem Öffnerkontakt.


----------



## stevenn (3 März 2016)

schmuh schrieb:


> Der Eingang der F-Karte ist als SB in Ordnung, jedoch beginnt meine SF dummerweise mit einem Öffnerkontakt.


hast du schon einmal einen B10d Wert für den Öffner eingesetzt? z.B. http://www.moeller.net/binary/bl_supplements/bl8896de.pdf
das ist ab und zu überraschend, wie schnell man doch auf PL c kommt. Probier es mal aus.


----------



## schmuh (3 März 2016)

Ja,
 habe ich und bin kläglich gescheitert. (siehe Betrag 3 )

Für mich ist das alles nur Plausibel mit Testkanal (Kat. 2) da Brauch ich halt den mttf des F-Eingangs. mal sehen ob ich was finde. Siemens gibt immer den PFH für das Element an und garantiert die Funktionalität.


----------



## stevenn (3 März 2016)

welchen B10d hast du da dann eingetragen?


----------



## schmuh (3 März 2016)

Aber darum geht es glaube ich nicht. Der Wert ergibt sich halt Spekulativ aus der Rechnung.


----------



## stevenn (3 März 2016)

das bedeutet dein Schlüsselschalter wird 315000 mal im Jahr geschalten??
365 Arbeitstage und 24 Stunden ist auch unrealistisch. Das bedeutet, du arbeitest jeden Tag( auch Samstag/Sonntag/Feiertage usw.) und schaltest durchgehend im 3-4Schichtbetrieb(24 h).
Wenn der Arbeitstag 8 Stunden ist, dann musst du für h auch 8 eintragen, nicht 24. und Arbeitstage denke ich auch eher 220 als 365. und die 100 bedeutet, der SChlüsselschalter wird alle 100s geschalten :shock:


----------



## STOEVERS (3 März 2016)

nur so als Tipp: die offizielle Anzahl an Arbeitstagen findet man im Netz nach Bundesland sortiert... z.B. bei www.vlh.de


----------



## postman78 (3 März 2016)

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber die Querschlussüberwachung der F-Karte als Testkanal - das ist meines Wissens nach so nicht richtig.

Die Querschlussüberwachung dient als CCF-Maßnahme "Physikalische Trennung zwischen Signalpfaden" bei einem 2-kanaligen System. Aber als Testkanal? Schließlich wird damit nur die Verdrahtung und nicht die Betätigung des Schlüsselschalters getestet (zum Vergleich: Der Testkanal bei einer Sender-/Empfängerlichtschrank, wo der Sender für den Dunkeltest kurz ausgeschaltet wird).

 Trotzdem ist es möglich mit einem 1-kanaligen Schlüsselschalter PLc zu erreichen. Muss man halt mit B10d-Wert und Anzahl der Betätigungen p.a. etwas herumrechnen.


----------

